# Voice Chat thumbs up or thumbs down



## John Ziegler (Sep 25, 2015)

Wouldn't it be cool to hear the voice behind the mask ? If there was a voice chat it would just be in the chat box on a take it or leave it basis.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 25, 2015)

Ghey!!!! I don't want to hear a bunch of dudes voices.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 25, 2015)

Anyone smell bacon?


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 25, 2015)

lol, it would never work.....folks would be talking all over each other..as some like to dominate the conversation....hint...hint....ZEI!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 25, 2015)

Sounds gheyer then Herm meat gazing from the urinal next to you....


----------



## Yaya (Sep 25, 2015)

Zeigler, ur the best but that's pretty stupid and besides a bunch of members here already talk to each other on the phone. . So many nerds here who would gladly talk to u on the phone

Either way zeigler...ur the best


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 25, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Ghey!!!! I don't want to hear a bunch of dudes voices.



Lilo & Jenner ?



ItBurnsToPee said:


> Anyone smell bacon?



Chat deal's ?



Jenner said:


> lol, it would never work.....folks would be talking all over each other..as some like to dominate the conversation....hint...hint....ZEI!



Admin & mod's will have gag & mute menu.



DieYoungStrong said:


> Sounds gheyer then Herm meat gazing from the urinal next to you....



It's only gay if your feet are touching.



Yaya said:


> Either way zeigler...ur the best



I know you are but what am I.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm sure someone would eventually get caught jacking off on it.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 25, 2015)

LOL, it's not our fault that we have more balls than most men.....


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 25, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> I'm sure someone would eventually get caught jacking off on it.



lol, would be between only two folks I can think of....


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 25, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> I'm sure someone would eventually get caught jacking off on it.









[/IMG]



Jenner said:


> LOL, it's not our fault that we have more balls than most men.....



Probably why none of them want to heard.


----------



## Dex (Sep 26, 2015)

I just want to hear Jenner to make sure she isn't Caitlyn.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 26, 2015)

Dex said:


> I just want to hear Jenner to make sure she isn't Caitlyn.



lol, could be close


----------



## goodfella (Sep 26, 2015)

Seriously, this f*cking guy again really? Get him the FCK OUTTA HERE! This dudes straight fcking 5/0's watch dog! FYI just saying what everyone else is thinking...


----------



## Yaya (Sep 26, 2015)

Zeigler I love the proactive side of u as u slowly fit into the shoes of being a MOD


----------



## Itburnstopee (Sep 26, 2015)

goodfella said:


> Seriously, this f*cking guy again really? Get him the FCK OUTTA HERE! This dudes straight fcking 5/0's watch dog! FYI just saying what everyone else is thinking...



Was my first impression of him when he joined (sorry Z) but I don't think anyone would put that kind of effort into this. I don't think he would act like he did, but rather would have remained quiet for some time to get a feel for how things work. Instead he started with an argument or two against, if I remember right, a mod. Unless that's some sort of tactic?


----------



## Yaya (Sep 26, 2015)

Zeigler won my respect over when he harassed me via pm.. 

I decided to take it off the forum and we had a pushup contest via skype.. 
The goofey fuk actually beat me..twice


----------



## Yaya (Sep 26, 2015)

And, he's pretty ripped for an old pile of shit

Can't wait until he is mod


----------



## Milo (Sep 26, 2015)

N ****ing O


----------



## bvs (Sep 26, 2015)

if this is your first election promise you arent getting my vote


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 26, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> I'm sure someone would eventually get caught jacking off on it.



Pretty much why I would never approve this.


----------



## Jada (Sep 26, 2015)

Thumbs down.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 26, 2015)

goodfella said:


> Seriously, this f*cking guy again really? Get him the FCK OUTTA HERE









[/IMG]


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 7, 2016)

Give me some sexy women in the other side of the masks and I'm game. A bunch of deep voice men wouldn't be much fun lol


----------



## Jin (Dec 15, 2019)

Let’s do this! Hot male 2 male chat!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 16, 2019)

we have a few  "guys" here that just cant handle that...


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> we have a few  "guys" here that just cant handle that...



It would definitely get Gibson in hot water wit the wife.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 16, 2019)

Jin said:


> It would definitely get Gibson in hot water wit the wife.


seems like just about anything will do that


----------



## Raider (Dec 16, 2019)

F.D. Already calls me every night to say goodnight, it’s kinda nice. Then I sleep peacefully the whole night through. Zzzzzzz-zzzzzz-zzzz.


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2019)

Raider said:


> F.D. Already calls me every night to say goodnight, it’s kinda nice. Then I sleep peacefully the whole night through. Zzzzzzz-zzzzzz-zzzz.



He only calls me when he wants sex.


----------



## Raider (Dec 16, 2019)

Jin said:


> He only calls me when he wants sex.


You mean he has an allterior  motive when he wishes me a good night sleep? That dirty boy!


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2019)

Raider said:


> You mean he has an allterior  motive when he wishes me a good night sleep? That dirty boy!



Its called grooming.


----------



## andy (Dec 16, 2019)

thumbs down. would be chaotic.
also don't know will the server run ok? I mean, I can't upload on this site more than 20 with something pics. what about audio-they take up more space than one pic or text.


----------



## German89 (Dec 16, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> Wouldn't it be cool to hear the voice behind the mask ? If there was a voice chat it would just be in the chat box on a take it or leave it basis.


Nein.

Why not just call each others landlines?


----------



## CJ (Dec 16, 2019)

Are we all prepared to hear each other fart in the mic? :32 (18):


----------

